# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  میشه بجای منطقه 2 منطقه 1 بزنم؟

## محمد آقا

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم  من ک منطقه 2 هستم میتونم به عنوان منطقه 1 در کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

حالت خوش نیست؟ اینجوری که احتمال قبول شدنت رو کمتر میکنی پسر خوب؟! چه کاریه اخه؟ چه چیزی در فرای این اندیشه هست که من قادر به درکش نیستم؟

----------


## ciiiin

سلام تا جایی که من میدونم امکان پذیر نیست .
برای آزاد کردن مدرک چندان فرقی نداره .

----------


## m a h s a

نخیر معلومه که نمیشه...
اگه منطقه2 هستی کل سوابقتم احتمالا مال منطقه2 پس چه جور میخوای خودتو منطقه 2 حساب کنی

----------


## amirbay

> سلام 
> میخواستم بدونم  من ک منطقه 2 هستم میتونم به عنوان منطقه 1 در کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟


تا جایی که من خبر دارم امکانش نیست ! 
واسه اینکه تو یه منتظقه بالا تر بخواید شرکت کنید باید کم کم یکسال تو اون منطقه درس خونده باشید ...

----------


## khaan

این کار اصلا ممکن نیست حتی بخواین هم نمیتونین بکنین چون در ثبت نام کنکور اصلا شما منطقه رو انتخاب نمیکنین. کد رهگیری سوابق رو شما وارد میکنین و سازمان سنجش از روی اون کد منطقه شما رو حساب میکنه.

----------

